# Training a 3 year old



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. What part of retrieve are you having problems with? A good recall is probably step #1. The other is to have a treat to trade once you get your dog and the object back to you.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Train in steps and train backwards (ie. train from the last step of the retrieve, then add on the one before, and the one before..etc). So start with having the dog get interested in the toy, be willing to hold it, play with it, etc. Teach it to pick up the toy, and the drop it. Reward a lot. Then start tossing it to the dog, rewarding for every time the dog catches it and have it give it back to you. Eventually make the tosses a little further away, reward the dog for catching and giving it back to you. Eventually you'll be able to get it to the point where you can toss it a few feet away and have the dog running back expecting the treat for the release.

Hope that helps


----------



## PSmoot (Jun 25, 2011)

*Learning to retrieve at 3 y/o.*

Thank you. The trainer, not of Goldens, I had spoken with had told me that retrieving was no longer an option because the window of opportunity for training was in the first year.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

PSmoot said:


> Thank you. The trainer, not of Goldens, I had spoken with had told me that retrieving was no longer an option because the window of opportunity for training was in the first year.


A dog is capable of learning for a lifetime.

Do you mean retrieving birds in a hunting situation, or toys in a play-retrieve situation?


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

It may be HARDER to train when they're older, but not impossible...but 3 is not old anyway.


----------



## SouthernGold (Jun 21, 2011)

I started training my Buckshot at 2 years, 6 months. He achieved his Junior Hunter title at 2 yrs 11 mos. If you want him to retrieve in a hunting situation, I'd go to an AKC hunt test and talk to the folks there about training. You'll find a lot of folks there who love to share their knowledge.
If you're wanting him to retrieve toys, tennis balls, etc, I'd make it as much fun as you can, and reward him with lots of praise and affection for every successful retrieve. If your dog has no desire to retrieve, and doesn't enjoy it, the problem is not his age, but either a lack of desire due to breeding or maybe lack of opportunity. In either case, make it a lot of fun, and your dog will soon catch on.

*BUCKSHOT*


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That is silly! It may be more difficult, but it is certainly not impossible to teach an older dog to retrieve. Plus, like was said, three isn't even that old!!


----------

